# Cheap Vodafone topups



## BlueSpud (4 Apr 2007)

Anybody know where to get discounted topups for Vodafone, i.e. €2 free when you buy €20.  I have heard of these offers but never saw them.


----------



## Niallman (4 Apr 2007)

I registered with the Bank Of Irelend text topup facility and I get the €2 with every €20 topup. You'll find stuff about it on the BOI website. I thought that €2 gets applied no matter what way you topup by €20 though.


----------



## BlueSpud (4 Apr 2007)

Niallman said:


> I registered with the Bank Of Irelend text topup facility and I get the €2 with every €20 topup. You'll find stuff about it on the BOI website. I thought that €2 gets applied no matter what way you topup by €20 though.



When I topup on the vodafone website using my credit card, I get €20 for €20, i.e. no free €2 credit.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Apr 2007)

The used to add 10% when you topped up online but not at the moment.


----------



## lisam (5 Apr 2007)

they are offering free vodafone to vodafone texts or free vodafone to voadfone weekend calls if you top up by €20 in one go per month


----------



## raindog (5 Apr 2007)

might save a few euro alright but i think it does away with any previous offers that you may have signed up for
[broken link removed]


----------



## troy15 (23 Jan 2009)

What is Vodafone up to?????
I have been registered with vodafone on m pay for over 5 years.
I text in for credit and the amount is deducted from my credit card.
Sounds great ........
until last week, when my credit card was out off date. 
I went on to "my account" and updated the new information. NADA
and still NADA 
phone customer service , told wait 24 hours and all would be resolved.
waited, waited. I phoned customer service again , and waited for the boffins to fix the anomoly!!!
waited , waited , waited zzzzzzzzzzzzz...
Phoned customer dis-service again, and was told that Vodafone did not have the facility to update credit cards and I would not be able to use this service unless I registered a new credit card (at extra cost) . I my case I would have to re register the same credit card.   WHAT ??? Amazon , Itunes etc ..all allow the udate facility.
Are vodafone on a scamp?????
Should I contact the Ombudsman or the regulator.
has anyone got a link for them?


----------



## selfbuilder (23 Jan 2009)

If you top up by 20 euro or more on the vodafone website you get 20% extra free.


----------



## messyleo (23 Jan 2009)

I think if you top up with PTSB you get 20% extra free until 31st jan. Good offer imho


----------



## troy15 (1 Feb 2009)

Do you all work for vodafone!
I change to meteor. free calls to all meteor phones and 50 euro free credit for registeration.
Happy days............................


----------



## Guest125 (2 Feb 2009)

troy15 said:


> Do you all work for vodafone!
> I change to meteor. free calls to all meteor phones and 50 euro free credit for registeration.
> Happy days............................


Crappy Coverage!!!


----------



## BlueSpud (3 Feb 2009)

Eeverone I know is on vodafone or O2, so free calls to mereor is of little benefit.  Must be a generation thing.  I suspect if meteor ever take over the world, this will stop.


----------



## RedTop (4 Feb 2009)

Meteor seem to be targeting the Teen Users.  I was also tempted by their offer until I realised that most of the people I call are also on vodafone or O2 so no benefit.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (4 Feb 2009)

sometimes superquinn do it.yopu have to grab it whenn you see the offer


----------

